# Emission control system warning light!!



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all

As the title suggests - the Emission control system light (the engine shaped icon) has just come on my dashboard.

My car is booked in to get lowered on Tuesday at the local indy Audi garage - just wondering if this will keep until then - or is it something serious  Any suggestions what could have caused this?

All the manual says is "......take it to garage ASAP to get the fault rectified" (Doesnt sound too serious - fingers crossed!)

Cheers

Saj


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

Chillax dude - you can get it checked at Audi, find out the fault and get it wiped or let them rob you in broad daylight. Or if you get it wiped off and it reoccurs, get it sorted somewhere reasonable.

I had this recently and it was a split vacuum hose - if my memory serves me well, the part was £14 on ebay, as opposed to the £40 odd Audi were charging. Took it to a local garage and bob was indeed my uncle.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheers fella

Ive found a few other similar posts now that have put my mind at ease!! 

Saj


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

If the car seems to be running fine I would let your local indy hook it up to vagcom when you go in on Tuesday - best to stay off the boost until then.

Best of luck


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

when my one came on it was the temperture sender switch but mine is the 3.2 not sure if the same.

keith


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi,
I had this problem recently - my car is a 180 2004 coupe - nothing changed performance wise but before i took it on a long drive to brighton from the north, i had it checked at audi and was told it could be just the richness of the fuel as they couldnt find anything else wrong with the car. The light went off for about half hour but returned.
4 faults were found last week at its service and cleared, since then the light has stayed off. Not sure if this will help you but hopefully it will.
Seasurfer


----------



## pcm0928 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi guys,

My TT 2.0 TFSI is MoYe 2008 with DSG. Recently, the Emission Control System Warning Light came on. Initially, I could still drive around without any problem, however, nowadays the engine just stalls when it is warmed up. The light still comes on despite me clearing it off. Please help. Thanks!


----------



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

seasurfer said:


> Hi,
> I had this problem recently - my car is a 180 2004 coupe - nothing changed performance wise but before i took it on a long drive to brighton from the north, i had it checked at audi and was told it could be just the richness of the fuel as they couldnt find anything else wrong with the car. The light went off for about half hour but returned.
> 4 faults were found last week at its service and cleared, since then the light has stayed off. Not sure if this will help you but hopefully it will.
> Seasurfer


Hi Guys,

Need some help with this one please. I picked up my car today from the garage where it got the gearbox rebuilt and fitted. While I was on the motorway & back to office I noticed the following:

1. The radio was not working, the screen was just showing 'SAFE'. I guess I need the code from Audi.
2. More critical the speedometer was stuck on 0 and not moving at all.
3. There is now a squeaky noise coming from under the bonnet like something was rubbing. can it be that the engine hasn't been bolted properly after the gearbox work.
4. The driver side window electronic mechanism doesn't work now it just stays up when I open the door. The passenger side is working fine goes down a notch when opened and up when closed.
5. On my way back home, the car stalled and ECS warning light just appeared on the dash. However, the coil packs were just done by Audi as part of the re-call 3 weeks ago.

All these happened today after I picked up the car from the garage after the gearbox was rebuilt. The gearbox itself it perfect now but just these annoying things started popping.

I rang the garage back and explained the issues. They said to bring the car back tomorrow morning. But I need expert advice before I go there tomorrow as I sense that they will try to put these on to me.

Can all these be linked to the fact that they powered down the car/battery related?

Help help please


----------



## Jayne-Scotland (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi All, I have an Audi TT Quattro 2003 which emission control system light came on recently. Took it to a local specialised Audi garage who recommended it required a replacement catalyst converter costing £1600. The garage were able to turn the warning light off, however the light came back on after 2 days. My car has shown no signs of sluggishness when driving or loss of power steering etc etc. Please could anyone advise further. Could the fault be something else other than the catalyst requiring replacing? Many Thanks in advance. Jayne


----------

